# Kuroshitsuji/Dark butler RP



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Plot*
Rules
Profile skeletons
Accepted Profiles
Black list/White list
Reserved 


In a manor house on the outskirts of Victorian era London, butler Sebastian Michaelis serves Ciel Phantomhive, the twelve-year-old head of an English noble family and a toy company. Sebastian carries out any task required by his master and solves the problems plaguing England with ease and perfection because of his demonic lineage and Faustian contract with his master. Ciel Phantomhive is the heir to the Phantomhive toy company, and his servents seem more humourous than anything. The household he lives in is a copy of the first. The first one in which his family once lived in was burned down, along with his parents. Now he serves the queen like his previous father once did. By his side is his ever obedient butler Sebastian all the way. Now let the story began of the Phantomhive household!

OOC Thread​
Note: The anime series has ended, but the manga still hasn't. We will follow those arcs mostly, but some we will make up on our own. On our own we will decide what would make the arc. Interesting. Thank you.

The adventure begins now.​


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 5, 2009)

_Through Iron gates there was a grand mansion. It was only a copy of the first mansion, whom the young master lived with his parents in, and his parents with his grand parents. Many generations had lived here. The outside was elegant in it's own manner. The gardens were elegant and tended to by Finny who was the houses gardener.
The inside was even more elegant than the outside. The inside had tons of rooms, and was tended to by 'reliable' at times people. Well sometimes. The maid was Maylene, although quite clumsy. The cook was Bard. Also one of the house residents seemed to be a steward by the name of Tanaka.
The head of the household was a boy. Ciel Phantomhive had inherited the families toy company and the mansion at the age of 12. Ciel of course had to rebuild the mansion since it had burned down in a mysterious fire which had also claimed his parents. His butler is one he is hardly ever seen without. His protector and servant._
The sun was coming up from the horizon. The sun was slowing rising and was ready to greet the Phantomhive household. A tiny body lies in a bed. The covers raised up and down as the Earl slept. It would soon be time to wake up, and he would be greeted by the households butler. The morning routine would begin again.
The sun crept higher. The windows were covered by a large curtain. The light could not penetrate through the material of the cloth. The inside of the elegant room couldn't be seen clearlyyet. Many of the items in the young masters room looked expensive. On the night stand was a eye patch that would cover his right eye. The morning sun was up and the butler would be here any second to awaken the sleeping Earl.

 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~	 

As the sun came up Finian groans. the butler had knocked them out of bed so they could get to work. His cloths looked to be from America, his homeland. Kind of a mix between a fisher man and a gardener's. Finian was a thirteen year old boy rescued by the Earl of Phantomhive himself. As he made his way outside he could hear the bustling of the other workers, well the other two of them. Though it sounded like disaster which was a normal day in the Phantomhive household. After Sebastian wakes up the young master everything should be at ease again. His blond hair was short and had 5 clips in his hair. On the left side he had 3 red ones, and two on the other one.
Finian tugs on the strings of the hat he usually wore around his neck. "Ah what should I do today?" he grins in his child like way and made his way to some bushes. "These could be trimmed and some other stuff needs done to the other plants. "Today's the day I'll show that Sebastian i'm not a idiot!" he says in a too excited manner. The sun was now up in the sky and he was heading to the place that the tools were kept. His hands ventured behind his head and his fingers were locked up as he headed up theree. A tiny hum was heard coming from him. Suddenly he tripped over an expensive looking vase. He had managed to catch himself but the vase wasn't. "AAah!?!? Sebastian is going to hurt me...!?" he freaked out some and started to try to get rid of the evidence.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 6, 2009)

The curtains opened in the room of the Earl. "It is time to wake up, young master." Sebastian said, grabbing the clothes that Ciel was to wear and started to pour tea into a cup. "Today we have prepared a Darjeeling tea for you and your breakfast will consist of a light poached salmon soup with a choice of French croissants, crepes, or scones. Which matches your taste this morning, young master?" He asked.
------
Draco was still tired. He was wearing a red hat, similar in style to a beret, his blonde hair hanging out of the sides. His shirt was a basic white long-sleeved shirt with a collar on it. Over that, he wore a pink vest. Draco also wore a pair of khaki pants. He made his way through the halls, yawning. He shot up at the sound of a crash coming from down a hall. "Ahh! What was that?" He yelled, running to find the source.

When he found the spot where the sound came from, there stood Finian, trying to hide the evidence. Draco's mouth dropped. "Finny! What did you do? Ooh! Sebastian is going to flip on you... On us! Oh no! I was here too! The scene of the crime has my fingerprints now too!!" He panicked, being a bit too over-dramatic. "I'm doomed. I haven't been working here long and now I'm going to be kicked out! Finny! We have to fix it! Master Phantomhive will know if it isn't there." Draco said, looking around.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 6, 2009)

Finny had been gathering it up hurriedly in a tablecloth he had managed to find. He suddenly hears the voice of the entertainer of the house hold. It scared him and it had caused him to drop the blanket filled with the broken pieces of evidence. "No! Sebastian is going to kill me!" Since he had arrived on the scene the entertainer was now involved. He thought about suddenly running away leaving the over dramatic entertainer there. It did seem a bit too mean though. With the entertainer flopping about as if he had ants in his pants Finny was getting a cold chill up his spine as if the butler was watching them. Of course it was impossible. He was tending to the young master.
"Yes lets clean this up before I get in trouble and Sebastian calls me stupid again!" He had said a bit too loudly. He could have chosen his word tone better, but it didn't bother him yet. He hurriedly starts to pile the newly broken pieces into the cloth. "We need some place to hide it!" It got him thinking "I have tried the shed, and also burrying it, but he always seemed to find it! How about under a bed!?" he says. "Maybe yours." He said in a panic.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ciel was having a dream. It had disturbed him a bit. Then a burst of light filled the room as the large curtains were drawn back. Sunlight filled the room. Now you could see that the room was filled with all sorts of fancy items. Books, statues, and expensive looking items. He groaned in protest but sat up. His right eye stayed closed. That was where the cursed seal was. When he was handed the tea he takes a few sips and things on what dessert he would like. He didn't really like much desserts. After a few more sips of the tea he put the expensive tea cup down. It was a new set. Maylene kept breaking every dish in the house after all.He waited for Sebastian to change him into his cloths. If he changed himself then he wouldn't look at all like a Earl. He, a twelve year old boy, was the owner of a big toy company. The eye patch lays on the night stand beside him.  His hands were at his sides and they rested at the end of the bed. "Sebastian" he said as he looked upon him with his beautiful blue eyes that he had gotten from his mother. "Whats on the agenda today?" he said in a demanding tone and then takes another sip of tea before putting it down. He mentioned nothing about which french dish he wanted.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 6, 2009)

Sebastian quickly changed Ciel's clothes. As he tied the bow around, the earl's neck, Sebastian quickly answered Ciel's question. "You have a meeting with the head of one of your factories, Mr. Damian. The other servants and I will make the necessary preparations." Sebatian said, standing up and walking for the door. "Your breakfast will be ready momentarily." He added.
-----------------
"What?" Draco exclaimed in disbelief. "My bed? That's ridiculous! Sebastian would find it and blame _me_! We'll put it... In the kitchen! We can hide it in the oven." He said, snatching the cloth. "Don't you have plants to tend to anyways? I'll handle this!" Draco said and headed off through the hall once more.

Draco walked down the stairs, holding the cloth with the broken pieces in it behind his back, trying to hide it. He had fear that the butler would see him and catch him. This was the last thing he needed to deal with. He wanted to work on his new act.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ciel waited patiently as his cloths were put on. The last was the bow. His eye patch lay neatly upon his eye as if it was made just for him. He slowly slipped off the bed and started to walk towards the door. Before Sebastian could walk out he walks out himself. "I will be waiting in my study. Do not let me wait too long" he said in a commanding voice and then headed down the hall. His study was once his fathers. It was a place filled with books, and it had a large desk that seemed too large for him. He opens the door annoyed like and closes it soon after. Dinner should be ready soon if the servant's haven't ruined anything. Knowing them they have by now. 
As he walked up to his large desk he goes toward the corner near two chairs. In the middle of two chairs was a chess board. He played this often. To him he was the king, and everyone else was his pawns. He picks up the king and looks at it. All of them had been put back in place from the previous game. Sebastian must have fixed it. It couldn't have been Maylene. There wouldn't be anything left. Still holding the king he walks over to the large window just behind his desk and looks outside. Finny had already seemed to mess something up already. It was only time before Bard got to things. As well as Maylene.  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
(okay since we have no Bard i will "temp" play him this one time, and a couple more if needed).

Bard had been rudely awakened by that butler again. He hated him, but at the same time he felt a respect for him. He quickly put on the cooking shirt he wore all the time. It was the usual Victorian style, and it had four buttons on the stomach area. He grabs some goggles and puts them on his head. As he walked out he heads toward the kitchen. He see's the entertained running past with a bag full of broken, clanking objects. "Seems he's in trouble" he grins and brings out a cigarette which he then put into his mouth. He soon was in the kitchen where he proceeds to light it. He was going to attempt to make some edible food. He wasn't going to let Sebastian stand him up once more!
He started to cook regularly, but soon got annoyed. "This is too slow!" he bellowed and then out it no where it seems he draws out a flamethrower. "The kitchen is about to get hot!" He turns on the flame thrower and starts to torch the food. By now the food had already been scorched. He was laughing. "He wont get me this time! I will show him!" Suddenly he stops and grins. The scene before him made him nearly drop his cigarette. The room was covered in white, and everything seemed to have not been able to dodge the torch beside the oven. A black pile of ashes lay upon a mostly melted plate. "Uhh.." he blinks. He had failed, and Sebastian was going to get on his tail. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Finny was debating what to do with the broken treasures. Both of the servants were quite in a ruckus. Many of them were in tiny bits now. Then he offered to take it to the kitchen. He himself. Finian blinked and watches the entertainer run off. It made him chuckle. So far he was safe, and Sebastian had nothing over his head as long as he didn't do anything else to break anything. 
Then he got to thinking. His fingerprints were here. Sebastian was particular about how things were kept. It suddenly hit him. If he caught Draco, then of course he'd make matches then he would come up wit Finian himself. "Ahh!!" He exclaimed and then started to chase after Draco. Draco and him were usually caught in some kind of bind at least once a week. Luckily Sebastian doesn't get too mad. Then again all the servants, except Tanaka mess up on a regular basis.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 7, 2009)

Sebastian walked through the hall once more, only to see Draco walking with a cloth behind his back, then he saw Finian running up to Draco. "What are you two up to now?" He asked annoyed. "You should both know very well that the young Master is having a guest over and that everything should be in perfect condition."

Draco froze with fear and dropped the cloth, letting out the shards from the vase. "Sebastian. I'm so sorry." He apologized, panicking once again. "Fin-" He started to explain then stopped. "I mean, I was being a bit too careless in the halls and tripped, knocking over the vase and breaking it." He lied. He was sure that Finian had his own troubles and that he didn't want Sebastian to yell at him. "I didn't want the Earl to see it so I put the shards in this cloth."

"Don't let it happen again." Sebastian said. "There isn't enough time to get one of these from the town before the guest arrives." He said. "We will have to think of something else. Finian, how is the garden?" Sebastian asked, already anticipating the answer.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 7, 2009)

Finian suddenly froze when Sebastian came along. It made him freeze up. His body was shivering, but not from the cold. Then he had taken the blame for him. It surprised him. He had nearly forgotten the shards of glass upon the ground. His feet nearly stepped upon it. He watches him and blinks. Then Sebastian had addressed him. He froze up and blinks. "Uh It is very... beautiful!" He said too fast and sighs some. "I'm sorry! Forgive me!" He had given in very easily. 
When you look out upon the lawn you could see it was ruined. "I put too much toxin off to keep the bugs off! I am sorry! Then I over watered!" Her whimpers and then looks as if he was about to make a run for it. "But I can fix it!" H says instantly pointing a finger in the air. The last person you'd want to have fix a garden would be him at this moment. A boom could be heard from the Kitchen. Bard was up to his usual shenanigans. A grin appeared and he knew he wouldn't be only one getting in trouble. He hoped he was off the hook.

Meanwhile.... 
Ciel was still looking out of the window still holding the king. He heard the crashes. The normal everyday morning.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 7, 2009)

Sebastian looked at Finian for a moment, picturing the dead garden. "I... Have a plan." He said, starting to walk for the kitchen after hearing the boom. His facial expression suggested that he had expected it. An ordinary day in the Phantomhive household. "Mr. Damian is coming tonight and we can't even get breakfast up to Young Master, can we?" He asked himself.

Draco picked up the pieces of the vase again, folding the cloth into a sack to hold them. "Looks like we both got off the hook pretty easy, huh, Finny?" He asked, flashing a smile before heading after Sebastian. He was curious to see what had happened to cause the boom.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 7, 2009)

Finny blinked. It must be because of the important man that was coming over. "It must be because of that Mr. Damian guy" he suggested it in words. He soon followed the entertainer. Sebastian did seem quite relaxed. As they entered the building they came to a chaotic mess. The usual mess. It would soon be cleaned up anyways. Soon the ful scene was in view.
The whole kitchen was in a mess and you could hardly see a clean spot. "I had it! You just distracted me Sebastian! It's your fault!" In truth he hadn't cooked an edible meal yet while serving in this house hold. He held the evidence in his hand. The flamethrower which had caused all of this mess. "Tch" Bard says stubbornly and turns away from him. Once again they all had been proved wrong. Well except for Maylene. Wherever she was was a mystery. Though you would expect a loud crash to come soon though. Bard tugged at the goggles upon his neck. 
Finny was happy. Compared to what he did Bard did worse damage. Though he did feel bad though. Draco had taken the blame for something he did. They did get off easily though, so today was good so far. He wondered how badly Bard would get it. He snickers some and looks to the entertainer. The broken shards of glass still wrapped in the blanket. They were planning on putting it in the oven to try and hide it at least. Though now that Finny though about it. It didn't seem like a good idea after all.  Bard looks back at Sebastion. He was so mysterious. How the hell does Sebastian do it?


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 8, 2009)

Sebastian shrugged with a sigh. "Where is Maylene? We may need her for this too. You should all learn to be like Tanaka. He is so calm about such issues." He said. "We will turn the garden into a Japanese-style stone garden to cover up Finian's disaster. I'm sure Maylene has already messed up something herself, so the house won't be presentable either." Sebastian grabbed the breakfast that he had prepared for Ciel and started for the door. "Finian, Draco, get started on clearing the yard so we can place the sand for the stone garden. Have Maylene help if you can find her. Bard, clean up the kitchen so that it is suitable for cooking. We will prepare Beef Donburi for our guest and the Earl."

Draco nodded. "Yes, sir. What a great idea." He said, starting to take the rings off of his fingers. He didn't wish to dirty them.

"If I, the Phantomhive butler cannot perform such a simple task, than what would I do?" Sebastian stated and left the kitchen, heading up the stairs to bring Ciel his breakfast. He knocked lightly on the door to the study. "Young Master, your breakfast is prepared." He said.
----------------------

"Well then, let's get started! Maybe Sebastian will forgive us for our mistakes if we perform his tasks well." Draco said. "Come on, Finny!" He said, excitedly. Draco felt slightly disappointed that Sebastian mentioned nothing about having entertainment for this evening. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 8, 2009)

Finny watches him make the observations. "Teehee Bard you better clean this up! Come on Draco! Lets leave bard to his mess and go find Maylene." Finian quickly grabs the blanket with the shards of glass and puts it upon the ground. "Bye bye Bard!" He drags him along and away from the kitchen by his wrist. His strength made it hard to pull away. He was laughing some as bard yelled after them. "Stop and come help me!!" he yells and nearly drops the cigarette. "Tch!" he growls and reluctantly began to clean up the mess.
"Listen for a crash Draco" he says with a grin. Maylene had been quiet for awhile. As if on command a "GYAAAAHHH!!?!?!?!?" was heard. It was Maylene right on que. As the two boys rounded the corner they say maylene at the bottom of the stairs. She was walking up the stairs to bring tea to the young master when she fell The tea was spilled and the glass that held the tea was shattered. "Oh no!" she says in a weird voice and seems to start freaking out. "Nooo no no!!" Finian grins and watches. "Maylene Sebastian needs you to help clean up Bards mess. Well after you clean up that one." He was teasing her a bit. So far he was off the hook. "I suppose we can help to. The young master has a very important person coming tonight after all. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ciel was in his chair now. He had decided to sit down and stair out the window. Since it spun it was easy to handle. The _knock knock knock _of his butler could be heard upon the door. "Tch about time" he said with a emotionless face and then turns the chair around. "It took you awhile Sebastian. Did you have any problems" he said to the butler as he walked in. He watches him and he saw him put the food in front of him. The normal things were there. The tea, sweet, and food was there. "Also Sebastian" he said as he got serious. "Any location on Mr. Damian?" He picks up the fork and starts to eat slowly.  As he eats his eyes stay upon Sebastian.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 8, 2009)

Sebastian shook his head. "No problems that we don't always have." He said. "As for Mr. Damian, he will be coming this evening. We have plenty of time. However, for the time being, I ask you to not call upon your other servants. They are all preparing for our guests arrival. I will personally tend to every need you may have, My Lord." Sebastian explained. "And I am positive that you will have more than enough tasks for me to do." He added, a hidden insult.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Draco gave Maylene a smile. "Perhaps you will be better help to help us outside, Maylene. I'm sure Bard doesn't want anyone getting in his way. You know how he can be sometimes." He said, scratching his head. "We might as well clean this up fast then get started outside..." Draco started, then looked around a bit. With his foot, Draco moved the shards of the cup into a pile and put them into his hand carefully. He put his hands behind his back and slipped them into a vase on a table behind him without Maylene of Finian seeing. Afterward, he put his hands back in front of him, showing that his hands were empty.

"Tada!" Draco exclaimed. "It's a magic trick! The disappearing cup!" He took off his hat. "Not in here either!" Draco started to laugh nervously. "Let's just wipe up this tea and get to work." He added, slipping his hat back on. "I don't want Sebastian or the Young Master to yell at us again."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 8, 2009)

Finian watches him. It appeared he was doing a magic trick. He got a sneaky idea. He usually messed up his "tricks" but this one didn't seem to go wrong. "Can you bring them back" he said in a slight chuckle and watches the entertainer. He had to have had a trick up his sleeve, yet it did seem real. "Maybe master would want to see a disappearing act." he grins with some satisfaction. Though you couldn't tell whether it benefited him, or the entertainer. 
Maylene watches as he did the trick "OOhhh!?" She said in wonderment. She gets closer ad inspects his hands. It disappeared! Wow! I do agree you should show the master! It might make him smile" she said with a happy tone and then puts her hands together "He needs to smile after all." She didn't catch on too quickly. Doing something right in this house unless you were Sebastian, Ciel, or Takana, it seemed unbelievable able that one would do something without breaking it. She watched in awe at the entertainer. The tea still lay on the floor. Finnian looks to the tea. "Uh guys. We should really clean this up. If it stains we could use red wine to take it out! But Sebastion cannot know about this!" (uh oh. Soda takes out red wine stains : P )

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ciel sensed the hidden insult and his eye twitched a little. It seemed as if Sebastian took pleasure in insulting him in a pleasant manner. "Yes. I do have plenty for you to do" he said as he took on the insult. His fork dug into the breakfast sweet before him and he takes it out slowly before putting it in his mouth. "Also how are the preparations coming along? I do imagine they are running quite smoothly." It was a hidden insult to Sebastian. He knew every morning the servants were not at all reliable. Well they were never reliable. Except on some occasions. 
Ciel put the fork down and gently picked up the elaborate tea cup that was set before him. "Maylene?" he only had to ask with one word. It was shocking how many repairs, and how many things that had to buy to replace the old. Her eyes were once again on Sebastian. Ciel gently set down the cup and picked up the fork again. His food didn't seem all that touched really. Beside his food was the king piece from Chess.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 9, 2009)

Draco laughed nervously, as he often did to hide his embarrassment. "I would show the Master, but the trick isn't... perfected yet." He said after thinking quickly. "I haven't... Gotten to the... uh... reappearing part yet." Draco added, looking at the tea on the ground. "Finny, I'm not so sure if tea can stain wood. They are both brown. We should clean it up anyways." He sighed, waiting for one of them to clean it up. "I'm glad you liked the trick though." Draco laughed and smiled.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"Actually, my lord, things should be going exactly as I have instructed." Sebastian said with a small grin, shooting down the earl's insult. "I was able to assign the servants tasks that even they would be able to do. I've arranged everything to be perfect for tonight." He boasted slightly. "As the Phantomhive butler, what would I do if I could not perform such a simple task. After all, I am just one hell of a butler." He smiled his mysterious smile.

"Do you have anything for me to do, my lord?" He asked after a minute. "I didn't have any lessons set up for you today due to the meeting." Sebastian explained. "Surely there is something you need?"


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 9, 2009)

Ciel was sipping his tea as he said those lines. _"Actually, my lord, things should be going exactly as I have instructed." _ He twitches his eye a bit in annoyance, but regains his composure. "Good good" he said as he set the tea down. The food was only half finished before he pushed it away. "Now you should go do as you planned" he said as if mocking him and looks at some files that were on the desk. He opens them and begins to scan among the stack. It was a file about his company. "Also. Have you found out anything about him?" he asks with little enthusiasm as he read through the files. 

His eyes shifted from Sebastian to the file. The mans picture he was to meet was on the file. "And you know very well which game I wish to play" he said with a ominous gesture. The gesture was hidden, but he knew that he would understand. "Also. Everything must go as planned" he muttered and then looks at his ring. The Phantomhive heirloom. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Finian pouts suddenly. "But but but!! It might make the master happy! It might make him smile!" Maylene then got an idea. "Yea. The master hasn't smiled once since we've been employed here. Maybe if you show him the disappearing trick his frown will go away!" Maylene seemed to be in dream land. Thinking that the master can smile. "It's a perfect plan!"
Finian was on the ground and wiping up the tea now. A tiny smile was hidden. "You want master to smile right?" Them two seemed to toy with each other a lot. Maylene nods. "Yes yes!" Finian had finished cleaning it up then threw away the broken pieces. "Now since were done here. Maylene needs to get back to work, while I work on the garden" He grins. "And you" he said with a sudden point to Draco. "You should go show the master" he grins.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 11, 2009)

Sebastian listened to the Earl speaking. _"Also. Have you found out anything about him?"_ Ciel had asked. "My lord, Mr. Damian seems to be coming over here in order to try to convince you to give him a financial grant for some reason. Whether his intentions are for the good of the company or not, I do not know, yet I have my suspicions." He explained.

When Ciel had said _"Also. Everything must go as planned"_, Sebastian put his hand on his heart and got on one knee. "Yes, My Lord." He replied obediently, flashing an ominous grin then walking out the room. "I will help with preparations." Sebastian said, closing the door, making his way through the hall.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Draco sighed. He looked to the top of the stairs as he saw Sebastian coming down. Luckily, they had already cleaned up Maylene's mess. "Hey, Sebastian. The master is too busy for me to show him my new act, right?" He asked.

"No. He has very little to do until Mr. Damian gets here. It's not like him being busy has stopped you in the past." Sebastian pointed out. That was true. Sebastian continued to walk past Draco, stopping at the vase. He picked it up and shook it a bit. Sebastian turned it upside down and sure enough, the pieces of the cup fell out. "How did those get in there, I wonder..." He said, looking at Draco, the closest one to the vase.

"Uhh... Well... That is, you see, I..." Draco hesitated. "Sorry, Sebastian." He apologized. Draco looked at Finian and Maylene, giving a nervous grin. "C-Come on, Finian, I'll help you in the garden." He said, walking towards Finian.

Sebastian sighed. "Just get to work. All of you." He said, walking in the direction of the kitchen to check on Bard's progress.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 13, 2009)

She kept trying to get him to show the master. "Come on! He will li-" Then Sebastian came up. "Sebastian! Did you see Draco's New trick?" It was then the tea cups broken pieces were tossed out of the vase. Maylene went silent, but Finian did a tiny laugh. he manages to stifle it , but soon gets dragged away by the trickster himself. Towards the garden. Maylene was now alone with Sebastian. Her face got all red and her body wiggled as she nearly drops the tray in her hand. "Bye Sebastian!!" she says and then runs off. Maylene had bumped into a few things and even tripped. A tiny mess of destruction was following behind her as she disappeared from view.

"Stupied Sebastian" he mumbles with a twitch of his eyebrow. "I will show him with tonight's dinner. I'll cook the best dinner yet! And Prove im not-" he stops there for a second and then sighs. He hadn't really gotten any work done. Just most of the soot was picked up from the remains of the fire. His cigarette was nearly to the end and his apron was covered with a black mess. He sighs "Even when Sebastian comes back he'll just clean this up. After all he does need to cook dinner for that Damian guy. Tch He's such a show off" he growls and starts to clean up some more. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ciel Phantomhive was busying himself with some last minuet work. He was inspecting the file on the guy. What Sebastian had stated seemed to be true. He flips a few more pages and skims through the mountain of words. The picture of Mr. Damian plopped out and he picks it up with a strait. "We will get to play tonight it seems. Kids do like to play games do they not?" There seemed to be some hidden danger with those words that the twelve year old Earl spoke. He let the picture glide back onto the file and then puts his hands together. As he looked out he could tell it was close to noon, but not too close. Mr. Damian had sent a letter saying he would be there by at least the five mark.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 13, 2009)

Draco got Finian out into the courtyard. "Wow, Finny... Everything's so... dead." He said with a laugh. "How could anyone kill the whole garden that fast?" He was teasing Finian, of course. "So... We're supposed to clear the dead flowers so that we can place sand? Easy enough, right?" Draco groaned with a smile. "I don't really like manual labor, but I guess I will help you out. Got nothing better to do." He sighed. "Sebastian gets on my nerves sometimes..."
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sebastian sighed as Maylene ran off. He was annoyed that she didn't listen when he told her a million times not to run in the mansion. He walked toward the kitchen, taking a step in to see that everything wasn't very clean. "Bard!" He yelled. "I told you to clean up..." Sebastian groaned. "Fine, I will clean this up. Now, I want you to understand how to make the Donburi for tonight." He said, quickly cleaning up. His speed was unreal. Within a few minutes, things were, for the most part, back to normal.

"Right. You will enjoy making this dish. And I was going to save this as a surprise, but if you all do a good job, you will all get the leftovers from dinner, plus I will make you all some extra servings of the desert. You will see why the Young Master loves them so much." Sebastian promised with a smile. He had thought that perhaps bribery was the only way to get things done. "In order to make the beef tataki donburi, you will need your flamethrower. You will use it to gently crisp the outside. The outside of the meat will be black, but the inside of the meat will be rare. You will then serve it in a bowl of rice, stir-fry vegetables, and dashi flavored with shoyu and mirin for a sauce. I'm sure you can manage it if I am watching you. I have to get started on the desert." He explained, getting out ingredients so that he could start making the desert.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 15, 2009)

Bard was annoyed a bit. He started to day dream about setting this whole kitchen on fire so he can cook faster. His day dream was ruined by the one and only Butler. His eye twitches as he looks to him. He then mentions cleaning it up. He didn't mind that part. It was done every day by him anyways. Then it seemed a beautiful sound had caught his ears. A chance to cook! Flame thrower! A chance to prove oneself! Before he even heard the rest he runs up to Sebastian and yells "I'm your man!"

He started to hurriedly get the meal together. He set everything that he didn't need for now aside and put the thing he was going to cook to death upon the stove. 
It had become thanks to his flame throwers antics. "Mhuaha! This time i'll show you!" he set the flame thrower on high and then points it at it. "If I set it up all the way it should cook much more faster." He grins and then lets it fire away. This didn't even seem gentle at all! It seemed more like you gave a crazy moving doll a lighter and hair spray just to combat a few dust bunnies. 

Then when he stops all you could see was a black lump He pretended not to notice. He had burned it for too long upon it. "Heeheh. See? All done!" he said accomplished. If you had to choose to eat a lump of coal that santa would bring naughty kids, or what Bard had just managed to scrounge up. You would probably want to go after the coal. His eye twitches. "See? It's not so bad. Is it?" He was so much like a guy. More power!( Tool time joke)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Finian blinks and nods. "Yea Yea. We just need to replace all of this stuff." With a few fingers he pulls out a dead bush with his amazing strength. "Once we get rid of all of the dead stuff we just need to replace it with those rocks that are nomally seen in. Uh. I believe they are called Zen gardens. They are basically rock gardens. Though I did try my hardest on this!" He wails some and then cheer's up. "Anyways. You haven't been here long right? Sebastian is like a evil dictator of servants. It seems it's his life to make us look bad in front of master. Though he has gotten us out of trouble plenty of times." He grins and pats the back of his head with a embarrassed look. "he was the one who recruited us after all. Anyways lets get to work."


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The Earl was still in his study inspecting up on the guy. The things that Sebastian had said about the man were true, and it seemed he had ill intentions. Ciel himself will personally deal with this in his own way. He had a little game he wished to play with the 'nice' man after all. Whatever mess that they made Sebastian will surely clean it up. He turns his chair towards the window and looks out. He could see Finny and that entertainer. The entertainer wasn't bothering him for once? Sebastian must have gotten to him first. Usually he would interrupt his sleep and even important matters just to show him a trick that would fail.

He took his sweet time turning back to this profile and busily scanning his eye(s) upon the document. "Soon.." he says with a satisfied smirk.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 16, 2009)

Sebatian had a nerve twitch in his head. "Bard..." Sebastian said, giving him an evil look. His hands moved in a flash, grabbing the flamethrower from Bard's hands then tightened his hand around it. It cracked at first then completely broke in half. Sebastian then handed Bard a brûlée torch. "There. Try again with that. No matter if you put it on high, you will only torch the outside, which is what we need. You cannot mess up with this." He said, giving his ominous smile.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"Yeah, I haven't been here all that long, but I'm starting to get used to how things work around here. Just like you said, Sebastian recruited me, as well." Draco said, reflecting on the moment. He was thankful to Sebastian, but would rather not reflect in the past. He watched Finny's inhuman strength. It surprised him, but in this house, he expected anything.

Moving very quickly, Draco went over to the patch of dead flowers, quickly snatching them up from the ground, his hands moving extremely quickly. That was the odd thing about the entertainer. As long as he isn't entertaining, he is fast and has great reflexes. He has great skills that would help him as an entertainer, yet when he is actually performing, his skills are gone in a snap. "What else do I need to know about being here, Finny? All I really know is that Sebastian loves to torment us and that the Earl doesn't seem to like it when I wake him up or interrupt him to show him a new trick." He asked.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 19, 2009)

Bard was laughing as he did it, but then when the exposed food was shown he tries to hide it at first, but soon fails. And horribly. Sebastian suddenly took his flamethrower and he nearly chokes when he cuts in in half with his two hands. He got nervous as it dropped in a two piece pile on the ground. Bard was soon handed a brûlée torch. "What the- I have to cook with-" he suddenly stops and his body seemed to freeze as the butler glares at him. He then gives a creepy smile as he faces his new prey. "Tch!" he begins to start to torch the food, but started to get really annoyed. "Is this the hottest it gets!?" he growls.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Finny listens to him with a grin. "You just noticed the Earl doesn't like to be woken up in the middle of the night?And that even during business you're showing him a trick that always fails?" He giggles some. "The earl is a complecated person. He is very serious, but you keep up the good work!" He said with a encouraging thumbs up. Though it would mean him getting thrown out of whatever he was interrupting once more by the butler. 

"You're lucky your needed here" he grins some and smiles. "Sebastian? Well Yea. He's really mean when you screw things up. That's like it everyday though. He saves our tail thuogh. It does get really annoying being called an idiot all the time though! I'm not a idoit!" he says a bit cheerfully and accidentally pulls out a rare flower that the butler had planted. It's roots were now out of the ground.  "Ah!? You didn't see that!" He whines some then proceeds to get rid of it by burring it underground. "A-anyways lets get to work!" It had been about fifteen minuets already and they only dug up a few dead bushes. He pulls up another dead bush with ease and it was thrown onto the now growing pile of dead foliage


----------

